
Washington becomes first US state to legalise human composting - m33k44
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48359571
======
stephencoyner
This is a huge step in the right direction. Despite your thoughts on death and
burial traditions, the reality is that the most common practices are not eco
friendly.

In the U.S. each year we bury 20m ft of hardwood, 1.6m tons of concrete and
4.3m gallons of embalming fluid. [1]

An average cremation takes 28 gallons of fuel. [1]

Also, just my own opinion based on observation, why do cemeteries get all the
best real estate?? Dead people can't enjoy that view.

[1] [https://www.huffpost.com/entry/how-your-death-affects-
cl_b_6...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/how-your-death-affects-cl_b_6263152)

~~~
vanilla_nut
Well cemeteries are fantastic parks, and a great way to get some alone time if
you happen to live in a major city. I used to run in a cemetery all the time
because they're 1) beautiful 2) nicely groomed 3) nicer for running because
they aren't nearly as congested as your average park. Great place for a walk,
too.

------
egberts1
Just like the co—founder of Earth Day did to his murdered girlfriend.

